# Meet the PlowBug



## rlester (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I wish I found this forum 8 years ago when I built my PlowBug. Its a 1974 Super Beetle with a 6 foot blade mounted on the front. We live on an acreage and this bug can push a surprising amount of snow! Here are some pics of it along with my other "project bugs"

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4288861441

The yellow one is the PlowBug, I'm sure you can tell by the pictures. The Gold one I flew to Vancouver two years ago and drove it home, I will restore it someday. Its one of the rare Sun Bugs with the factory sunroof.

I used to work for a snow removal company and drove a 3/4 ton 4x4 with a 8 foot or so blade on it, so that is what inspired me to build the PlowBug. Its amazing how durable this car is, and the traction it has is amazing. I put chains on it for the first time two years ago when I started plowing my neighbors driveway, that only his 4x4 can climb in the winter when the snow is deep. (its really steep)

What do you guys think? According to the VW community, its the only one in existence. Its a blast to drive, and the kids love riding in it, even when I'm plowing.

Ryan.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

purplebou Gotta love it !


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Pretty cool, another little plower. I believe it that it works well. You can do quite a bit with small equipment when keeping it to personal use. Mine worked great last season and Im looking forward to this coming season. Ive just about got it ready, Ive been painting it. The mount is on, Ive just gotta paint the blade frame. The galvanized steel will stay bare, the snow slides off it nicely.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Can somebody post a pic here so we all don't have to sign in? :angry:


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Ditto.....


----------



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

*sign-in*



NJ Plowman said:


> Can somebody post a pic here so we all don't have to sign in? :angry:


no need to sign in, just click view, you'll be a guest.
dan


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Cool beans...you could make money plowing and then after the storm you could slap a TAXI sign on it and make a few bucks more...


----------

